# Difference between Bo-Se and Mu-Se?



## MeganH (Apr 6, 2013)

Alright, so I know both are selenium and Vitamin E, but I've heard the you can only use Bo-Se on the kids. We live in a small town so all we could get in was Mu-Se for cattle. Will this make a difference? We used it on our kids and they are 5 weeks old now and doing great. We live in a selenium deficient area so we have been giving all our kids a 1/4cc at birth.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

From what I understand Muse is not the optimium for goats but Im sure open to correction.
No, BoSe can be used for goats of all ages.
To help with selenium def if you have good LOOSE minerals they should only need BoSe a 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, B0-se is safe for all ages.

Mu-se is stronger and should not be used on goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Mu-se is way way to strong for goats. You can buy Bo-Se online at VetServ, or get it through a vet.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Mu-Se is dosed at 1cc per 200 lbs. Bo-Se is dosed at 1cc per 40 lbs. I use Mu-Se on all of my adults with no problem. It is very hard though to dose it down for a kid and you can end up overdosing them.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

My vet only had muse,so we give 1 cc to adults and a quarter to kids with no problems


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

jddolan said:


> My vet only had muse,so we give 1 cc to adults and a quarter to kids with no problems


Same. Have had Mu-Se for years, no issues. Cattle or goat alike.


----------

